# 030 or 040



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi what would be the best set up for hunting I don't want the pull to be that much that I am shaking to pull it back but do want to have a nice pull with lots of power for a clean kill what's you ideal band set up ATB Phil.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends for what animal and what ammo.
I dont hunt, but I would reccomend TBG tapered, with Hexnuts.

Double for tougher animals


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I took a tree rat with 030 latex 25x20 8" it took two shots to kill it want to shoot rabbits squirrels pigeon my ammo is 9.5 steel balls


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like .50 latex Phil. 16mm-12mm taper 7inch tie to tie. 220fps. Best set I have tried for power vs hand slap ect.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I didn't think they made a .50 latex what would be a good taper for 040 latex ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

phil said:


> Hi I didn't think they made a .50 latex what would be a good taper for 040 latex ?


I don't see why not Phil. Give it a shot. By the way 7inches tie to tie is 30-32 inch draw. Just to help you on the measurements.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Phil i use double 20-15 tbg, lots of power .


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

will do thanks


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

what's the draw like Eggy?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers bud


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I recently did the "******* Slingshot Power Test" by putting a .44 cal lead ball clean through both sides of a full, un-opened steel Campbell Soup can, at a distance of 9 Yards (27 feet), using 1" wide straight-cut .030 Latex (from Tex) with an 8 1/2" working length.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but that should prove plenty sufficient power for hunting, including squirrels . . . the toughest of small game - so some say!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try simples shot .40 pre cut bands i made got some 1.25 by .75 taper .40 latex bands lauches .50 lead


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Having tried both, I think I prefer .30, they are both quite serviceable but .40 seems a little stiff.
If I shot heavier ammo I think it might favor .40, but as I mostly shoot 3/8 steel and glass marbles, .30 is plenty.
I experimented with doubled up .20 but didn't get the accuracy I had with .30, not sure why but it frustrates me. Theoretically doubled .20 latex should propel the same weight ammo as .40 but at a faster speed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The thicker the rubber the slower it shoots for the same pull weight. We started with .050 then went to .020 and after much testing I settled on.030 which is a comprise for band life, but still has good cold weather speed for the hunter. I only sell one Latex thickness because in the amount of rubber that I sell I would not feel comfortable keeping the rubber fresh. The truth of the matter is there is no perfect rubber or thickness. Today I only shoot Saunders black rubber bands with my formed pouch. By the way I am out and will not have LB2000 bands until about 1-20-14. -- Tex


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers after a lot of testing I find that the 030 latex is what I shoot best with good speed and plenty of power my bands are now cut at 1"x3/4 x8"long pouch to folk my drew is now 34" just past my ear so going to stick at this all the time now thanks for the help fellas ATB Phil.


----------

